

"Faster and safer than typing a password. Just Knock." - TannerLD
http://www.knocktounlock.com

======
trebor
I tend to leave my phone on my desk. And that goes for both at home and at
work. (I don't use 2-factor authentication, so I'm not terribly worried.) All
that means is someone has to walk up to my desk, knock on my phone, and steal
my passwords.

Hmm, I'm not thinking so. I think I'll stick with entering a password!

------
mLewisLogic
Just installed it. It works great. As somebody that always has their phone in
their pocket, this is perfect and more than worth the $4.

------
cbhl
How does the Mac authenticate a phone with Knock? Does it use HMAC-based One-
Time Passwords (HOTPs) like Google Authenticator?

------
Ulver
That looks terribly inconvenient. Especially the part with me deliberately
knocking on my rather expensive smartphone.

